# [Heisec] Dresdner Datenaffäre: Auch Gespräche abgehört



## Newsfeed (1 Juli 2011)

Im Rahmen anderer Ermittlungen seien im Umfeld der überwachten Demonstrationen auch Gespräche von zwei Mobilfunkanschlüssen abgehört worden, erklärte die Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

